# Is Andrew Bogut a stiff?



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

This might seem like a strange question, but since I only saw him play once as a freshman in college, I would like to know how well Bogut moves compared to other NBA bigmen, or essentially, is he the proverbial "big white stiff". Additionaly, I'd like to know how good he's looke so far in the preseason. 

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*

No...he's not.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*

Hes a big guy with talent and raw ability. In college that makes you a star, in the NBA that makes you look bad against vets. Give Bogut time to get acclimated to the new physical style and allow him to develope some pet moves and Im sure you will be happy with your selection. Just dont expect him to jump in and be a 20 and 10 guy.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*

he has the skills to be a very solid starting center in the NBA.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*

Sounds alot like the debate that has brewed over Darko in recent years.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*

I would compare Bogut more to Chris Kaman coming out of college. Very similiar in my eyes at least they were when I saw them in college. Bogut has the advantage of National Team experience though.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*

Here's my ringing endorsement of Bogut..... um, he isn't as ATHLETIC as Chris Kamen. But of course that is just one attribute of many.

If you are looking for pages upon pages of arguing about Bogut's NBA future then go back and look for threads from around and before the NBA Draft. Me and AJ were pretty much mortal enemies for a few weeks and carried the fight into numerous unrelated threads.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*

I think he'll be a slow starter, a la his stints at Utah and for the Australian National team, but he'll always adjust and eventually be a feared player at this level. What he has going for him, is that he can still rebound and dish the rock while he's working out the low-post footwork in the pros.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*



Nimreitz said:


> If you are looking for pages upon pages of arguing about Bogut's NBA future then go back and look for threads from around and before the NBA Draft. Me and AJ were pretty much mortal enemies for a few weeks and carried the fight into numerous unrelated threads.


Ahhh...those were the days..... :boxing:


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*

Far from it. Bogut will be good in the league....just not as good as Chris Kaman.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*

Araujo is a stiff, Bogut's a player.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*

OT, but it is funny how people can get a way with THIS title.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*



blowuptheraptors said:


> OT, but it is funny how people can get a way with THIS title.


 you're right. He is white but by placing the word in the title it contends that color of your skin relates to being a stiff or not.

Watching Bogut against the Bulls a couple nights ago, I see that he's a very good passer and that he is crafty around the basket. I'd like to see him be a bit more aggressive but I think he'll be alright. He won't be a bust.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*



RebelSun said:


> Araujo is a stiff, Bogut's a player.



Araujo dosent think he is good, Bogut thinks he is a god, he insults players like Kobe, Kwame, Kandhi man, and his retarded *** hasnt even played a game. Bogut is going down, much like this franchise...



MY REPORT ON HOW THE BUCKS ARE THE LEAST LIKELY TEAM TO WIN AN NBA CHAMPIONSHIP IS COMING....BEWARE!!!!!! :clown:


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Is Andrew Bogut a white stiff?*



LakerLunatic said:


> Araujo dosent think he is good, Bogut thinks he is a god, he insults players like Kobe, Kwame, Kandhi man, and his retarded *** hasnt even played a game. Bogut is going down, much like this franchise...
> 
> 
> 
> MY REPORT ON HOW THE BUCKS ARE THE LEAST LIKELY TEAM TO WIN AN NBA CHAMPIONSHIP IS COMING....BEWARE!!!!!! :clown:


Ya it would seem he has a large ego to fill. Araujo has never said he's better than anyone. On an interview this year I remember saying he needed to work on alot of things. I doubt Bogut has ever said that, instead he insults players he wishes he could be as good as.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Bogut was a wasted draft choice. The Bucks will not recover from that stupid choice.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

jg said:


> Bogut was a wasted draft choice. The Bucks will not recover from that stupid choice.


WTF...this wasn't like trading Dirk and Garrity for Traylor. He should have a better career than Marvin.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

As a huge Ute fan, I think that Bogut is going to be a stud in the NBA. And I don't just say this because I'm some homer. I think that his athleticism and strength is underrated. And personally, I don't like the Kaman comparison. I think Bogues is a lot tougher, nastier (he plays with an ATTITUDE...you guys will LOVE it!) and IMO his skills are better. He plays very well in a team offense, and is a tremendous passer.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

coming from Jersey, how does Bogut look on defense?

P.S. surprised you let a Laker come into your world and talk that


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Damn, you should've drafted Marvin Williams, which could've started as a PF and my Hawks would have taken Bogut... :frown:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bogut's primary goal is steady improvement


> "If you ask what my goal is, it's not numbers, it's just to improve game by game," Bogut said. "I'm not going to be a top scorer for this team; they don't need me to be.
> 
> "That's how I can be valuable this season for the team - get some rebounds, find guys that are open, take the charge, try to block some shots."
> 
> ...


----------

